# Dorian Yates' Beginner & Intermediate Routines



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Unearthed this old FLEX magazine article on the webz, written by DY himself, detailing his first two routines that took him from a complete beginner to on-stage success. Notice the Tips underneath each routine, invaluable.


----------

